# shelly and sands



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Has anyone ever fished at shelly and sands outside of zanesville? If so do you need any special permit?


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

mallorian said:


> Has anyone ever fished at shelly and sands?


Hmm. Nope.


----------



## Nathan21 (Apr 12, 2012)

Its really good fishing there, but you cant fish there unless you know someone who works there and they go with you. You have to check in at the office before you start out, if you don't, you might get a good 10 minutes in before they send someone to make you leave. lol


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info nathan


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Nathan21 said:


> Its really good fishing there, but you cant fish there unless you know someone who works there and they go with you. You have to check in at the office before you start out, if you don't, you might get a good 10 minutes in before they send someone to make you leave. lol


I have a friend that works for shelly, managing some of the plant operations. They have had to get really strict on anyone on their property due to copper theft problems. it's bad enough that they have even had power poles cut down at some of the remote sites in order to drop the power so they can steal the copper.


----------

